# Your Review On Slimfast Diet?



## jennifer89

Thinking of starting this diet on Saturday, so just wondering what experiences you have had with it? Have heard very mixed reviews about this diet x


----------



## Kimboowee

My sisters doing it atm - She's lost 9lbs since xmas, she has about 1st to loose overall so she's nearly done it. She has a WW ready meal with salad for tea rather than lf cooked meal. Seems to be working for her so far!


----------



## dizzyspells

I have heard its packed with sugar.x


----------



## aliss

Okay my honest opinion - it's a load of crap! 

Of course depriving yourself of calories works, and the simplicity of it (2 shakes + reasonable dinner) appeals to a lot of people.

Now, if you really want to follow something that is 'simple' in terms of just having 2 shakes, I highly suggest making your own alternative drink. Slimfast is just packed with junk, the same amount of processed sugar as a chocolate bar.

Here's one of my favourite drinks I make:
1 cup mangos, 1 cup skim milk, 1 scoop protein powder, 1 tbsp flax oil, 1 tbsp ground flax, cinnamon
(Your carbs- mango, skim milk, with 25-30g protein in the powder, plus 10-14g healthy fats in the flax oil) ~ it's a lot healthier and tastes even better.

There are SO many combinations you can do. Good luck


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just don't bother jennifer. 


Done it... yes I lost weight but i exercised hard 1hr a day, you need to, to burm off all the processed sugars. Much better products out there.


----------



## africaqueen

I did it last yr and lost 7lb in 2wks which i gained back in a mth! Not sustainable tbh.
I love slimming world. Have lost 29lb in total and 8lb in the last 2wks and im never hungry and i can still socialise etc ;-) xxx


----------



## cleckner04

I did it years ago. Lost 45 pounds. Gained it all back and more after I stopped drinking the shakes. Not worth it IMO!! Lose weight the healthy way and you won't regret it. :D


----------

